# Rt's tail is always off to the side?



## KaitlinKeefe_ (Aug 13, 2013)

Hey there,

I have been noticing rt Randy's tail is just about always off to the side, slightly tucked under his shell... I have only had him about a month and he's my first tort so I'm a bit of a worry-wart and want to make sure he's happy and healthy.. Is this normal? 

If needed I can post pics later when I'm not working


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 13, 2013)

Most male tortoises carry the tail off to one side.


----------



## KaitlinKeefe_ (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks! I just have been soo paranoid about his wellbeing. I want to be the best tortoise parent I can be and this forum has been so wonderful!


----------



## jjsull33 (Aug 13, 2013)

All 3 of my male russians tuck their tails to the side as well.


----------

